# Scope Recommendations Needed



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

So I bought a new gun. It's a Browning X Bolt in 7mm rem mag. I'm looking to buy a new scope to go along with it. That is why I'm coming to all of you Big Game professionals. 

I bought this gun to be my "everything I hunt in Utah" general big game rifle. By virtue of the state of things, I will hold more buck deer tags than anything else, but I hope to draw plenty of cow elk tags and also do some general elk hunting as well. Eventually, it will hopefully be used to shoot a big bull on a LE elk tag one day in the not too distant future as well. (If I ever hit the jackpot and draw a bison tag I'll use my 338.) 

Here is the deal: I'm not a long range hunter or shooter. But I'd love to have equipment where I can get out to 500-600 yards and be confident if I do my part, the equipment is sufficient for the task as well. I've got a lot of practice and work to do on me to make it there, but I will eventually. Realistically, I suspect most shots at animals will be under 300 yards though. But I'd like to be able to go a bit further if absolutely needed. 

The top end of my budget is probably between $600-700, although I'd like to spend less. My scope does not need to be a 5-20 or 6-24 power, but I would go that far if it was for the right scope. I think a 4-16 would probably suit me just fine, but I'm open to your advice. This will be a hunting gun, not a 1,000 yard steel plate shooting bench gun. (Although I think it would be fun to do in the offseason.) I'm not a serious backcountry hunter, but I will be out hiking quite a bit with this, not just driving around. 

What scope(s) would you recommend with that information? What features do you recommend I search for in a scope? What do you like? What don't you like? Big game hunts are winding down and over, so let's get Vanilla ready for next year by having a good discussion on the topic. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm currently shopping for a scope as well. Planning on upgrading the scope on my 300 win mag. Right now I have my heart set on the vortex viper HS 4x16x50. Optics Planet has them on sale for $559. My expectations for range and use are identical to yours.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope you won't mind if I ride along on this one Vanilla. I also bought a Browning X-bolt but in 6.5 Creedmoor. I now have 3x9x40 Leopold on it but would wish for something a little more powerful. Thanks !


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I've heard good things about the Vortex line, but do not have one personally.

Nikon is great IMO. Leupold too. I have several, mostly in 3-9 and 3-10X40 range.

Here's a good one around your budget.

http://www.nikonsportoptics.com/en/nikon-products/riflescopes/m-308--4-16x42-bdc-800.html

Love my Swaro's, but you'll need some serious coin. :shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If I was looking for a scope right now I would go with a Leupold again. I have a VX3 4.5x14x40 on a .25-06 and love it.

Optics Planet has the VX3i on sale right now.

http://www.opticsplanet.com/leupold-leupold-vx-3i-4-5-14x40mm-riflescope.html

The warranty can't be beat and from all the owners that I know that have Leupold scopes none of them have had to use it and I have seen some of them take a beating. Everything from horses rolling over on them to tumbles in rock that resulted in dented tubes. They have always held zero afterwards with no fogging in rain or snow storms.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I imagine you're going to get plenty of different opinions on brands (some saying brand X is the best, others saying brand X is total crap)- I'd suggest looking through as many as you can until you find the one that looks best to your eyes and wallet.

That being said, I have had no issues with my Vortex scopes. I have a HS 4-16x44 on my 7RM and it works great. I also have a HST 6-24x50 on a 6.5 Sherman. Both are great scopes. 

Recently topped off a Tikka .308 with a Leupold VX3i 4.5-14x40. I really like it and feel it's a great magnification range for the type of hunting I will most likely encounter with the rifle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think there are enough threads on the "what to buy" topic, so I am going to change my response to "what you need."

Seems we like to get caught up in the Huskemaw special turret mumbo jumbo all too often. 

Honestly I don't think enough hunters know how to use the features their scopes provide and as a result over pay for misunderstood scope technology. 

I'm not saying you are that guy, but I am saying that you should buy a scope that fits your knowledge level, skill level, and hunting style. 

Magnification is my biggest criticism of modern hunting. More is not always better. Furthermore, scopes with too much magnification can cause you to take precious seconds trying to get the right eye relief to find your intended target and make the shot. Choose the right magnification for your hunting style. 

Reticle- you likely don't need the super tacticool flavor of the month reticle. Buy something that is easy for you to understand and operate. If you are spending too much time making calculations in your head to determine how to adjust your scope, it may not be right for a hunting scenario. 

Again, this all boils down to hunting style. I prefer to spot and stalk rather than shoot across a canyon. So I don't need a 6-20 power scope to hunt with. But that's just my hunting style.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A Zeiss Z-600 would do you well based off of your post though.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Waspocrew, I know I'll get a lot of opinions, but that's what I'm hoping for. So bring them all on! If there are a few that are much more recommended than others, that gives me a great starting point. Can you break down the differences between your three scopes? What do you like or not like in one vs the others? I have contemplated all three that you mentioned. 

What rings and/or rails are people recommending these days? And again, any specific features in a scope I should really try to get? I know there are some serious technical shooters on here, so your input is greatly appreciated.

Bax- great insight. I appreciate it. I'm okay buying a scope a little over my head technically, because I'm confident if it was a feature I really wanted, I can learn it. But you're absolutely right in that I'm not looking for super technical. My price range wouldn't really allow it anyway.


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

+1 on the Leupold. I just put a VX-3i 3-10x40 on a tikka in a 30-06 and I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

GO WITH A ILLUMINATED RETICLE, SOME NICE LEUPOLD 3x9 that are in the top end of your price range on ebay,

If not I would be all over this Schmidt and bender 2.5-10x56 rifle scope with German made 30mm rings 699.00 right now on ebay,( THIS SCOPE WILL DO EVERYTHING YOU NEED IT TO DO AND MORE) This one is not Illuminated.. But will work Excellent for what you are looking for.

We use Schmidt and Bender Illuminated scopes 3x12 x50 with L 7 retical to hunt cats in Africa ( Leopards) at night. When you can't use artificial light, we can see to shoot all night long. They are around 4 grand but well worth the price, (YOU CAN HUNT BLACK LEOPARDS AT MIDNIGHT OR POLAR BEARS IN A SNOWSTORM WITH THIS SCOPE)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Schmidt-and...173627?hash=item2a793577bb:g:W~YAAOSwEzxYevGS

Swarovski 2.5-10 X 56 Illuminated Rifle Scope 699.00 ALSO ON EBAY RIGHT NOW


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

If you can; the Schmidt Bender mentioned above would be sweet and you'll never regret getting it. Like many on here I have a few Leupolds, tired Zeiss and Vortex but my favorite is Burris. No reason just that it has worked for me. Enjoy researching this, that is half the fun!


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok-- so everyone is going to have an opinion, although you might want to discount Goob's on this topic. hahaho-hehe I have Leupolds on most of my guns and have tried many different manufacturers, but always go back to Leupold in that price range.

I bought my son a Browning XBolt in 280 (which is the best brother to the 7mag) and we put a like-new (used) Leupold VXII, 4-12x40 AO on it. The scope cost $300 (Leupold scopes have a lifetime warranty). Mounted it with medium Leupold rings on Leupold dovetail bases. We couldn't be happier. The past Fall, he shot a great antelope (with a 4", 2 shot group) at a distance you mentioned above, a mature bull elk at 260 yards and a mature muley buck. The scope/rifle combo took some long rides on bumpy roads, long hikes with a few falls, and was shot between 4000'-11,000' elevation. Also put 4 boxes of shells through it over the summer. No issues at all with the combo. 

Here is an unrelated tid-bit of advice with your XBolt. Clean it before you shoot it. I didn't clean my son's gun prior to our first shooting session. The first group of 4 shots were touching. Then the groups got progressively larger over the next 4 shooting sessions. I thought it was the scope. I finally took it to Lee Kay and had them shoot it out of the vise-- with a 3" group. The fellow there asked if I cleaned the rifle prior to shooting it and told me the oils they ship the guns with can crystallize on the riflings when shot, causing poor groups. He told me how to clean it-- and I did that. Now it shoots sub-1" groups. It really is a great combo.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, some great advice has already been given here! If you decide on a Vortex, give Kents Market in Tremonton a call. They will always beat everyone else's prices by at least $100 - $150. I have hunted with two different rifles that were each topped with a Viper HSLR and both scopes tracked great, and held their zeros. 

With that being said, the next scope I buy will be a Nightforce SHV.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

+ 2 on the Leupold. I have always liked mine. 
I like the good old 3x9's. Hardly ever take them off 5. 
Like Bax, when I rifle hunt it is spot and stalk. Rarely shoot much over 100-150. 
But, can when I need to. Have a 50 bell on my .243 I really like. 
Have a Burris on my .06 that I really like as well. It has taken a beating and keeps ticking.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

for your range, 5-600, a 3-12 or 4x16 should be plenty. lots of options out there. past 300 yards you should really be dialing in your shots and not using a bdc but to each their own. i'd decide on the power, reticle, turrets/caps, mrad/moa and just pick the best deal i could find with my specs. again, lots of good scopes to be had these days.

i have a vortex pst 4-16 second focal plane on my tikka 270wsm and really enjoy it. i'd be fine with the HSLR version though. i can actually see better with this scope in the twilight hours than i can with the naked eye. with patience they can be found on sale as well. mine was $499 about two years back.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

I love the zeiss conquest I put on my rifle the clarity and low light is second to none


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great advice already, lots of good brands out there, most will outpower the shooter's ability as is the case of mine. However, I really like the high power. I have a Nikon Monarch III in 6-18 that is really nice and in your budget. My newest is Vortex PST in 6-24, which is a 30mm tube that I love. It was only $625 in the SFP when I bought it like 18 months ago, they now go for about $750. Dont get in a hurry and you can get a great deal. Cabelas used to lots of good sales and promos with their card, decent sales now, but promos are not nearly what they used to be. Even keep an eye on Amazon warehouse deals. Stick with the name brands and you'll be happy. May not even hurt to look at used, with the way Vortex does their warranty you are basically buying new. Best of luck! As Waspo mentioned try out a lot of them, even ask to look through guy's scopes at the range, youll learn a lot more that way than what youll likely learn on her as so much of it is your personal preference and fit.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

If size is a factor, take a look at the Vortex Diamondback HP in either 3-12 or 4-16. They have the side parallax adjustment, and 1" tube. Get the Dead Hold BDC reticle and you should be set. Mine gets here tomorrow.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I have the vortex viper HS 4-16x44 on my 7 mag. and really like it. The only thing I have a hard time with is the manual focus to adjust at different yardages.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

I bought a MTAC Burris 4.5x14x40ao 30mm for mine for christmas at Cabelas for 249.99 was 549.99. Hope I get to use it at Vernon this year.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have that exact same gun...an X-Bolt in 7mm Rem Mag.

I got the two tone Birdseye Maple/Black version (http://www.browning.com/products/fi...t-composite-3d-birds-eye-maple-stainless.html)

I put this Leupold on it using Leupold dovetail rings and bases. Had I to do it over I would NOT get the Fine Duplex reticle as it is just too fine for my tastes.
https://www.leupold.com/hunting-shooting/scopes/vx-2-riflescopes/vx-2-4-12x40mm-adj-obj/

It took some breaking in but now shoots 0.5-0.7MOA @100yds. all day every day using my handloads which are 160gr Accubonds over 61gr of RL-22 loaded a couple thousandths long.

I also have a very nice Nikon Monarch 3 on my .270 which was cheaper and still very good glass for the money.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Right now I have my heart set on the vortex viper HS 4x16x50. Optics Planet has them on sale for $559.


FYI if you decide on the Vortex line, check Amazon. Right now the HS 4x16x50 is $479.99 with the Dead Hold reticle and 428.88 if you're willing to drop down to the 44mm objective.

The only beef I've got with the HS is that they stepped up to a 30mm tube but you still only get 50 moa of elevation and windage adjustment. For your application, that probably doesn't make much difference; it's just something I noticed.

I got a Diamondback HP 3x12x42 for Christmas. The glass is supposed to be the same as they put on the Viper series. The Diamondback HP lacks a few other features that the Viper has, ArmorTek - supposed to help protect the lenses, Precision-force spring system - upgrade in the erector springs, and 1 inch tube instead of the 30mm. I don't have it mounted yet since hunting season down here doesn't close till Feb 10, but I've looked at it side by side with my Leupold Vari-X II and I like the Vortex better. To be fair though, I think the Leupold is 30+ years old and has been through the ringer.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Bushnell elite series. With the G2 reticule. Can be had in your price range.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Vanilla....I'd like to hear what you ended up with on that Browning.


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN (Feb 27, 2017)

look into dnz single piece rails , they dont have too many options for browning , but can tell you tactical means 8 screws instead of 4 , they also have an option to put anticant bubble in the ring , i would call em for this

another vote vortex hst pst , unless of course you can afford nite or swaro

http://www.dnzproducts.com/product/game-reaper-browning-5/

id shoot the 338 when going out 500


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

I can vouch for Kent's. I searched every dealer I could find in Northern Utah and Kent's Market in Tremonton beat them all. I was shocked!


----------

